# Hoyt cam 1/2 timing Help!?!?



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

Ok im stumped, I have a 2009 Vantage elite, which marks on the lower cam is the limb suppose to be between? (specifically please) There is no way im gonna get it between the circle lines and have it in spec, as it is now the axle to axle is off 1/8". I know the strings are right i took them off three times to measure them. cams are #4 cam 1/2 plus. I also have the same bow with #3 cam 1/2 plus, so apply the same question to that one.



I also have an x-8 and vantage pro. what marks there? (same question)


If they are suppose to be between the solid lines and not the lines with the round circle then i think ill be ok.


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

Im almost convince the spec chart is wrong. For an 09 VE, ata 41 1/8" and 8" BH 


No matter what i do string included im getting 41 1/4"


Sigh


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

1/8" off on ata is not uncommon. What to look for is maximum poundage given being met. If you a 60 pound draw weight bow and you have 60 pounds at 41 1/4" you're good to go.

Timing wise, I have no idea. I have nothing on the newer bows. My ProElite has reference holes.


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

when you measure ata, are you measuring from the inside of the axle pin? outside? or middle of? if i measure inside to inside then im spot on.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

The marks on Hoyt's hybrid cams are just reference and I wouldn't pay too much attention to them. See JAVI's draw stop timing method in the "sticky" section above this forum. He illustrates with Cam 1/2 but it applies to all hybrid cams. Depending on the combination of string and cable lenths, it may be difficult to bring your bow into perfects specs but you want to be close. 1/8" is more than close enough. It's more important to time and synchronize the cams.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

AKRuss said:


> The marks on Hoyt's hybrid cams are just reference and I wouldn't pay too much attention to them. See JAVI's draw stop timing method in the "sticky" section above this forum. He illustrates with Cam 1/2 but it applies to all hybrid cams. Depending on the combination of string and cable lenths, it may be difficult to bring your bow into perfects specs but you want to be close. 1/8" is more than close enough. It's more important to time and synchronize the cams.


I asked the same a little while back and javi's post at the top really helped me
out


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=593658&d=1245941534

here is a link check out the pics they might help


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Draw stop advice...*




StevenS said:


> Ok im stumped, I have a 2009 Vantage elite, which marks on the lower cam is the limb suppose to be between? (specifically please) There is no way im gonna get it between the circle lines and have it in spec, as it is now the axle to axle is off 1/8". I know the strings are right i took them off three times to measure them. cams are #4 cam 1/2 plus. I also have the same bow with #3 cam 1/2 plus, so apply the same question to that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These cams are very simple to time.

The key is to have two people....one to draw the bow...or a draw board and another to watch the timing of the cables as they meet the draw stops.


if the top hits first..or vice versa...then you need to add or remove twists to the cable that is affected. I prefer to relax the side that is hitting first...if the specs are close.


I hope this offers you some insight.


PS I might be a PSE shooter...but..I assist any bow owner...there are no bad bows...they are all good and the perfect bow for a shooter....is the bow they are comfortable with. I wish everyone felt that way......LOL...

take care and good luck....if you need any more assistance please feel free to pm me.


Good luck and good shooting !!


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Timing is all done with the control cable and the best way to check the timing is to use a draw board. If you dont have one , spend the little money it takes to build one and it will simplify your tuning. As was already mentioned , I dont pay any attention to the marks on the cams as they are just reference marks.


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

i have a draw board, its attached to my bow press, i made a new yoke cable and that helped put the cam between the round marks, but im still out on the ata by about 1/8" draw length is good though so is the poundage. think im just gonna let it ride like that and see what happens.


however where do you measure ATA end of the axle pins, in between them? middle of them? kinda makes a difference.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

hook onto the outer edge of one axle and measure to the to the inner edge of the opposite axle and that is the same as measuring center to center.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

Straight out of the Hoyt Manual for 09 bows:

For the Cam & 1/2 Plus there are two different sets of performance marks engraved on the bottom cams. One set is a circle with a line through it (round mark) and the other is a line only (straight mark). On some cam sizes, one of the straight marks actually lies on one of the round marks, creating a circle with two lines through it. With all limb types, the limb should lie somewhere between the specified marks but does not need to be centered.

For Katera XL and Kobalt equipped with Cam & 1/2 Plus, the limb should lie between the straight marks. For all other bow models equipped with Cam & 1/2 Plus, the limb should lie between the round marks. The limb should lie somewhere between the specified marks but does not need to be centered.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

dont get caught up on specs... set your DW and way more important your DL make sure they are in time mark your cams next to the limbs and shoot your bow.I assure you that 1\4" will not keep you out of the X.Good Luck


----------



## HOP! (Jul 6, 2009)

I have tried the suggestions on my reflex seems to shoot fine but I lost poundage having it tuned to specs.


----------

